# Is this why I am feeling hypo?



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

22 yr old female...hypo for 6.5 years. Recently gained a lot of weight, and my hair is falling out so badly that I can't run my fingers through my hair without a clump coming out! My doctor has sadly retired and her stand-in nurse practitioner did my latest lab results...any suggestions would be GREATLY appreciated. Planning to make another appt. since she said "everything looks great, come back in 6mo", but I'm not feeling great.

TSH 0.385 (range 0.45-4.5)
Free T4 0.78 (0.8-1.8)
T3 updake 21% (didn't get the range)


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Your Free T4 indicates hypo, regardless of your TSH.

Antibodies?


----------



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

Octavia said:


> Your Free T4 indicates hypo, regardless of your TSH.
> 
> Antibodies?


The Nurse Practitioner didn't order any antibodies. Hopefully I can ask for them at my next appt. Do you know anything about the T3 uptake test?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

No, but others here do.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 uptake is telling but only if we have the range. Low usually indicates hypo and high usually indicates hyper.

Free T4 is in the basement which could be another indicator of hypo.

It would also be a good thing to get the FREE T3 test.

Suggested Tests would be ANA, TPO, Trab and Thyroglobulin Ab.

It might be a good idea to find a better doctor. It sounds like you would benefit from medical intervention.

Welcome to the board!


----------



## kl2010 (May 10, 2010)

Andros said:


> T3 uptake is telling but only if we have the range. Low usually indicates hypo and high usually indicates hyper.
> 
> Free T4 is in the basement which could be another indicator of hypo.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Andros! I am currently on 120 Armour. Thinking 180 might be better.


----------

